# Confectioner's Sugar Box Size-HELP



## mittshel (Jul 3, 2008)

My recipe calls for a box a conf. sugar and I have been buying it in bulk and forgot how much in a box.  Can anyone help.  Is it 12 oz. or 1 lb.  Cake is in the oven, it is for the frosting.  Thanks so much.  Betsy.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 3, 2008)

In the USA, a box of confectioner's sugar is one pound (16 ounces).


----------



## mittshel (Jul 7, 2008)

*Thank You*

Andy,  I am a little late with the thank you.  Appreciate it.  Betsy.


----------

